# 2005 Jetta GLS rear footwell puddle



## cdavis9697 (Aug 30, 2009)

2005 Jetta GLS. After a heavy rain found water in rear passenger side footwell. Any ideas where it might be coming from?


_Modified by cdavis9697 at 2:11 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLS rear footwell puddle (cdavis9697)*

Sunroof drains?
if your car has a sunroof, check the drains, (black whoopee cushion outlet looking things in the front door jams) Pinch them and see if water comes out.
some people trim them a little bit so they do not dry shut in the summer. I just remembered to pinch them every 2-3 months.
other options are your door seals not sealing, if you get drips on your left arm while driving it could be your door is not sealed or seated properly.


----------



## cdavis9697 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLS rear footwell puddle (woofie2)*

I poured water in the sunroof drain holes and water came out the rubber hoses. There was no evidence of water on the headliner like a water stain. Maybe it is the door seal. It sounds a bit funny when shouting the door.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLS rear footwell puddle (cdavis9697)*

It helps if I read all the words in the post
Rear passenger foot well would likely be a passenger side door seal, although it could be the tail lights, (my after market tails leaked but I always had water in the spare tire well.)
Sounds like I would check the door seals on the passenger side rear door, and the passenger side front door.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

also in the window seals of the door... like at the bottom of the window where it goes into the door, just a thought


----------



## cdavis9697 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: rear footweel leak Jetta 2005 GLS*

Both rear door rubber seals have little cracks/leaks in them. This let the water when it rained leak down the inside under the plastic trim molding and into the rear footwells. We discovered this by spraying water from the hose onto the top of the car. It took a few minuets for the water to start leaking through the cracks. Now we need to buy some rubber seals and install them. Anyone know where to get them other than the VW dealer?


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: rear footweel leak Jetta 2005 GLS (cdavis9697)*

you can get door seals at http://www.1stvwparts.com/
if you do not know the part number you can find them in your year, make and model 
under rear door>Door and components>W strip on Body> "headliner color" (gray, black or beige)


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

nice!


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

*Re: rear footweel leak Jetta 2005 GLS (cdavis9697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdavis9697* »_Both rear door rubber seals have little cracks/leaks in them. This let the water when it rained leak down the inside under the plastic trim molding and into the rear footwells. We discovered this by spraying water from the hose onto the top of the car. 

And very scientific way of figuring it out, why didnt I think of that


----------

